# I’ve had my rats for nearly 4 months and they’re still scared of me



## AS890 (Apr 30, 2018)

I’ve had my 2 female rats for best part of 4 months now and they’re around 5 months old. I suffer with anxiety and depression and so picked to buy rats as it came recomend. I waited years till I was able to get rats. When I bought my 2 girls they were skitty but inquisitive enough to climb on my shoulders within the first week. I reasearched ALOT about bonding with rats what to do and what not to do. I have tried all the bonding processes given online. I treat them as well as they can be they have a lovely spacious cage, and eat far better than I do. All that said they are just not interested in me. I let them out the cage for about 3 hours a day but they just run around me and avoid me whenever possible. I have been picking them up occasionally and giving them treats as they are in my hand. One will even sit in my hand eating the treat which tells me that she is not that fearful. But they just want nothing to do with me. When I go to stroke one she grips her teeth into my hand (which I’ve read is her telling me to get off) and the other one will run 100 miles in the other direction when my hand comes near her. They are peeing all over my bed and I don’t mean drips I mean full on puddles. I don’t understand this when there cage is attached to the end of my bed so they have free access to their litter constantly. I’m at my whits end with them and would sell them however I’m worried about putting them through that process again. People sell this idea of what pet rats are like and they’re made out to be amazing pets but I just don’t get anything out of mine


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm no expert on rats... so can't help in regards to the peeing etc. However, I know rats are very intelligent and I think I've read that females tend to be more inquisitive and don't sit still (the males tend to be more 'cuddly'), though that isn't a hard and fast rule of course.

As they're so intelligent, have you thought about providing mental stimulation for them? It might also help if you post a little about how they live, what kind of cage they've got, what they've got to entertain themselves with etc. Do you only offer treats when you've picked them up? It would be better to just have a treat in your hand and let them come to you - don't force it, or they will be more scared. Have you looked into training them to do tricks? This will help build a bond as they'll see you as doing something fun and of course the treat giver! You can clicker train rats. Perhaps you could make a small 'target' for them, when they go and touch the target, they get a treat. Then you can move the target around and treat them that way. It'll help occupy their minds and see you as something to focus on.


----------



## AS890 (Apr 30, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> I'm no expert on rats... so can't help in regards to the peeing etc. However, I know rats are very intelligent and I think I've read that females tend to be more inquisitive and don't sit still (the males tend to be more 'cuddly'), though that isn't a hard and fast rule of course.
> 
> As they're so intelligent, have you thought about providing mental stimulation for them? It might also help if you post a little about how they live, what kind of cage they've got, what they've got to entertain themselves with etc. Do you only offer treats when you've picked them up? It would be better to just have a treat in your hand and let them come to you - don't force it, or they will be more scared. Have you looked into training them to do tricks? This will help build a bond as they'll see you as doing something fun and of course the treat giver! You can clicker train rats. Perhaps you could make a small 'target' for them, when they go and touch the target, they get a treat. Then you can move the target around and treat them that way. It'll help occupy their minds and see you as something to focus on.





Teddy-dog said:


> I'm no expert on rats... so can't help in regards to the peeing etc. However, I know rats are very intelligent and I think I've read that females tend to be more inquisitive and don't sit still (the males tend to be more 'cuddly'), though that isn't a hard and fast rule of course.
> 
> As they're so intelligent, have you thought about providing mental stimulation for them? It might also help if you post a little about how they live, what kind of cage they've got, what they've got to entertain themselves with etc. Do you only offer treats when you've picked them up? It would be better to just have a treat in your hand and let them come to you - don't force it, or they will be more scared. Have you looked into training them to do tricks? This will help build a bond as they'll see you as doing something fun and of course the treat giver! You can clicker train rats. Perhaps you could make a small 'target' for them, when they go and touch the target, they get a treat. Then you can move the target around and treat them that way. It'll help occupy their minds and see you as something to focus on.


They have a quite big cage I have a few toys in there for stimulation and I have recently moved all the stuff around in the cage as I read they can quickly get bored with the layout. They've got plenty of things o climb on and lots of hideaways.

Like I said I have been using the method of giving them a treat once they're in my hands and I have been doing this a couple of times a day for around 2 weeks but it is still a struggle to pick them up. They just wiggle away then run. And I don't want to put them through unfavourable situations as I've read they can begin to then associate me with that fear.
Although when I'm sat with them eating a my own food they will climb all over me/ my face and try to stick their heads in my mouth to retrieve the food. They will accept a stoke at that point but it's probalg only because they are to busy worrying about pinching my food

I haven't tried the tricks as I don't think they would take any notice of me. I will defiantly give it a go though and see how things go. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MistyKat (Sep 7, 2017)

Where did you get them from? If you want really friendly inquisitive rat, it is best to buy from a breeder that breeds specifically for temperament and handles them daily from young. I have had a variety of rats from various sources, my best was a single female from a local pet shop that a friend bought for me, she would come to call and loved coming out and about with me. I had another pair of females from another local pet shop that had no interest in me what so ever, I believe these were bred to sell in a farming type way so not particularly handled when young. My next 2 females were from a breeder that bred for temperament and handled the babies from young, these were as lovely as my first. I then decided to get a pair of pedigree Russian blues from an experienced breeder but although not timid they were not particularly interactive with me. I then took on a rescue male and castrated him to put in with my females. He was much more cuddly than the females who tend to be much more active. Rats can learn to poo in a litter tray but generally will pee anywhere as they walk about, this is normal rat behaviour. I suggest you go on fancyrats forum for rat advise, there are very knowledgable people on there.


----------



## AS890 (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes I had read a lot before getting rats and had my mind set on buying from a local breeder, I was looking on local advertising sites which is where I found these two. They were originally from a pet shop which I wasn’t fond of however when I seen the photos of their living conditions I felt sorry for them. The owners were very lovely and I doubt they ever mistreated the rats however their cage was too small. They had one little hamster house in it and were walking on wire bars. I don’t think the people had been educated on rats. I felt that they could have a much better life with me as I’ve wanted rats for years and am prepared to spoil them rotten (which I have  ). I wish I could get them some friends but I worked on my persuasion skills enough to get these. 
There has been some progress since my last post. I have one that seems to be terrified of me, everytime I move she will run off back to her cage (unless I have food) but the other one has learnt to appreciate a fuss. When she’s sleepy she will snuggle up in my bed and give in to strokes. Only over the past 2 weeks she’s enstarted to enjoy it- she’s been boggling and bruxing. The other one has just been sat watching her very intrigued. Maybe she will soon realise I’m not a giant monster. 
Thanks for your reply and biased on what you said when I do get rats in the future I think maybe I’m better opting for a male from a breeder.


----------

